

Functional thinking: Functional design patterns, Part 2 - ismarc
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/java/library/j-ft11/index.html

======
hardboiled
Not sure the example of fitting a square peg into a round hole is a good one
to demonstrate the adapter pattern.

Also, would a Java programmer really reach for that pattern first for this
example?

------
headbiznatch
I feel like a total idiot right now, checking algebra wikis and shit to make
sure I am not insane, but isn't that inequality wrong? Wouldn't the listed
formula's value need to be less than the radius SQUARED? Or: w * sqrt(2) / 2 <
r?

~~~
ismarc
If you look at the implementations, they didn't include that it's the square
root of the formula that must be less than or equal to the radius in the
initial math overview, but did it right in the code.

